# Rele o transistor controlado por pulsos de parlante o led



## electrocebados (Nov 8, 2009)

Mi pregunta es la siguiente, se puede de alguna forma hacer un circuito para controlar un rele o un transistor que funcione como tal, de forma que se active o no, según la señal de un parlantito de juguete de los que hacen tititi tititi ... ? Espero que se pueda, por favor alguien ayúdeme !


----------



## lubeck (Nov 8, 2009)

Saludo electrocebados , de poder se puede....
Yo lo haría con un flip-flop tomando la señal del parlante, lo que no entiendo muy bien es si quieres que active mientras dura el tititi tititi y al terminar se desactive o que sea simultaneo con el tititit tititit? mas o menos que quieres hacer.... un poco mas detallado... y si pudieras subir una foto del titititi....


----------



## electrocebados (Nov 8, 2009)

Gracias por responderme!!...

MIRA...
el tema es asi...
yo tengo un llaverito que hace tititi cuando gopeaz o silvas etc, es algo conocido... bueno, el llaverito tiene un BUZZER, que es chato... es como el de la foto...
y lo que necesito es usar la señal del llaverito, pero con el parlante si es posible, para asi poder obtener esa señal y hacer accionar algo, al mismo tiempo , osea que con esa señal por ejemplo quiero amplificarla para encender leds, o hacer que funcione un rele.... se entiende?... es eso!. lo que pasa es que con un BC548 no funciona esto mismo, ya que la señal es como que esta siempre activada si lo conecto directo a los cables del parlante buzer.... 

nose como puede ser :S.

te dejo la foto.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 8, 2009)

Me surgen unas observaciones con respecto a usar al transistor
si utilizas un transistor para amplificar la señal el rele oscilaria o el led brillaria conforme a la musica... eso es lo que necesitas...
ahora si siempre se queda activado pienso que el valor de las resistencias que estas utilizando en bc548 no es el adeacuado....


----------



## electrocebados (Nov 8, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> Me surgen unas observaciones con respecto a usar al transistor
> si utilizas un transistor para amplificar la señal el rele oscilaria o el led brillaria conforme a la musica... eso es lo que necesitas...
> ahora si siempre se queda activado pienso que el valor de las resistencias que estas utilizando en bc548 no es el adeacuado....


 
No,, pero mira... por mas que use una resistencia de 1k , la señal no se agudiza. osea es muy sensible...  y lo que necesito es poder hacerlo funcionar......
tengo ese Buzer, entonces quiero de ahi, extenderle dos cables, para que con "ALGO" transistor, circuito, etc... pueda funcionar para amplificar esa señal, haciendo accionar algo a mas voltage, por ejemplo un LED. o un Relé... se entende? =)

pero no lo logro!... 

Tambien seria algo parecido, como a querer usar la señal de encendido de un LED, en su pose ON o OFF, para poder amplificarla, y hacer andar un rele!. por ejemplo... o algo , pero con mayor voltaje que el led... jeje. pero lo mas dificil creo que es lograrlo con ese Buzer... 

espero que me puedas ayudar en algo mas... desde ya te lo agradezco un monton!


----------



## saiwor (Nov 8, 2009)

Exactamente lo que muestras los parlantitos o piezo electricos,,, el RX seria de 1K...... el optoacoplador puedes ponerlo de 4N33.
*Obsercaciones:
-Transistor es BC548
-Tienes como salida al rele y un led.
-Rele 12V.
-Diodos 1N4007
-El sonido proviniene del paralante... tiene que ser constante,,, como prefijadoa el volumen (ejm: vol. 10) eso juega el papel para la tension entrante de led opto...


----------



## lubeck (Nov 8, 2009)

Saludos Saiwor


> El sonido proviniene del paralante... tiene que ser constante


creo que para este caso ahi va ha estar el problema a resolver, Ojala y sea constante porque sino no funcionaria del todo.....

pero si funcionara esa para mi seria la mejor solucion al problema....

Estuve pensando otras alternativas y no se me ha ocurrido nada...
Hasta nuevo post....


----------



## sebitronic (Nov 8, 2009)

Hola, en mi opinion lo mejor que podes hacer con una señal de tan baja potencia como la qeu tenes en esos buzer es armarle un seguidor de voltaje con un operacional y despues amplificarla con otro operacional, la señal resultante es muy facil de manejar, y a la salida de eso podes poner lo que quieras, simpre y cuando no superes las especificaciones electricas del operacional, podes usar un LM358 que tiene en su interior dos operacionales.
 En el siguiente esquema te dejo como quedaria el circuito, la ganancia del del segundo operacional esta dada por el cosiente de R2 y R1.

 Espero haberte sido de ayuda.


----------



## electrocebados (Nov 8, 2009)

Muchas gracias amigos!! =)
sus ideas me ayudaron a pensar un poco como podria ser...
aclaro que no soy experto en electronica, sino mas bien aficionado! queriendo estudiar ingenieria electronica.

lo ideal que quisiera es poder amplificar o obtener de ese parlante buzer la señal que emite, solo para luego con un timer simple accionar un motorcito....
asi cada vez que suena el parlantito al final activa el motorcito por determinado tiempo.
no tengo problema con el motor y el timer. pero tengo problemas con el buzer, porque me falta la parte del medio... que seria obtener esa señal y cada vez que haya un pulso de señal (porqe son algo asi como de 1 segundo) simplemente active el circuito del timer, que no es mas que como si fuera un PULSADOR, ya que son solo 2 cables que se tocan y listo.  por lo tanto de alguna forma se tiene que poder.....
espero averles aclarado algunas cosas...
sus ideas tambien son buenas, pero estoy algo limitado, no podria usar mucho voltage... igual se tiene que poder.. 
gracias!!


hare pruebas y les comento como me fue!! 
cualquier otra cosa que me pueda ayudarr bienvenidaaa


----------



## lubeck (Nov 8, 2009)

Que utilizas como timer ¿el 555? con eso solucionas tu problema lo configuras en modo monoastable y ya esta.... cualquier señal que reciba el trigger o gatillo y se acciona por un determinado tiempo.... 
y si no es muy grande el motor no nesecitas mas, lo conectas directamente al 555.....
necesitas un chip 555, un par de resitencias y un par de condensadores y listo...

te sirve...
digo a menos que alguien opine diferente pero seria otra opcion....


----------



## electrocebados (Nov 8, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> Que utilizas como timer ¿el 555? con eso solucionas tu problema lo configuras en modo monoastable y ya esta.... cualquier señal que reciba el trigger o gatillo y se acciona por un determinado tiempo....
> y si no es muy grande el motor no nesecitas mas, lo conectas directamente al 555.....
> necesitas un chip 555, un par de resitencias y un par de condensadores y listo...
> 
> ...


 
Lo tuyo esta perfecto amgo!... la verdad que lo intente, pero el circuito con el 555 exactamente no me salio, es que estoy haciendolo microroboticamente. se entiende? pero igual se puede. lo que no se es como hacerlo al 555 en modo monoastable ... =(

si tenes algun circuito por ahi q me puedas facilitar o algo a lo que decis te lo agradeceria mucho!
pero tambien cabe aclarar, que si no funciona directamente con el parlantito buzer conectado, estaria casi en la misma postura... y tendria que fijarme. pero tendria q probarlo! no queda otra... necesito almenos eso que me dijistes....

gracias!! 

un saludo!


----------



## saiwor (Nov 8, 2009)

lo te dije funciona actualmentre, el buzzer piezo electrico es suficiente para activar el opto,,, si es ttititititititititi. funciona OK,,, para tu info el piezo es de un reloj.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 8, 2009)

checa este link
http://www.foroselectronica.es/f109/555-monoestable-1277.html
Tambien aqui en el foro debe estar eso del 555
lo que te propone saiwor tambie podria funcionar el problema es el tamaño....
yo casi seguro el 555 te funciona...
Saludos...

p.d. te dejo un diagrama en proteus, si tienes dudas nomas postea.... no te desesperes... siempre hay una solucion...


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 8, 2009)

Hola.

Prueba esto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electrocebados (Nov 9, 2009)

Muchas gracias amigos!!!.. sus consejos me ayudan...



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Prueba esto.
> 
> ...


 

elaficionado: Lo tuyo lo veo muy interesante! y es lo que quieroo.. que funcione con el parlantito... 
pero que valores toman los componentes??...
me pasaste la imagen, pero no tiene los valores... 

por favor si podes pasame los valores de los componentes. 

gracias!!..

=)

saludos!



saiwor dijo:


> lo te dije funciona actualmentre, el buzzer piezo electrico es suficiente para activar el opto,,, si es ttititititititititi. funciona OK,,, para tu info el piezo es de un reloj.


 
Gracias Saiwor!!!

lo que me pasoo elaficionado es lo mismo que lo tuyo?


pero que valores toman los componentes?..

necesito hacer ese circuito... =(

creo que eso tiene que funcionar!!

SERIA LA MEJOR SOLUCION!!



un saludo!!!

*AMIGOS!.. HICE UN CIRCUITO EN BASE A LO QUE ME DIERON...*

*lo probe con el prorama liverwire...*

*es el de la foto!*

*al parecer anda re bien!*

*lo unico que se necesita estar seguro, es que lleve almenos 2volts el parlante para que funcione... lo probare luego en la practica!*
*pero al parecer funcionaria.. no??*


*si se puede mejorar algo o tienen alguna sugerencia. por favor comentenla!!*


*gracias *

*espero q lo resiven aver q tal.........*


EL CIRCUITO CIERRA AL PRESIONAR EL  BOTON S1 ... ENTONCES ASI FUNCIONA EL RELE! Y UN LED....


----------



## saiwor (Nov 9, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Prueba esto.
> 
> ...


 
Eres buen editor de imagenes,,, jajaja pero quedo algunos rastros,,,, creo era mas facil hacer en Livewire,,, que en un programa de editor de imagenes.



electrocebados dijo:


> Muchas gracias amigos!!!.. sus consejos me ayudan...
> 
> elaficionado: Lo tuyo lo veo muy interesante! y es lo que quieroo.. que funcione con el parlantito...
> pero que valores toman los componentes??...
> ...


 
claro que funcionan solo que la diferencia es: el mio es mas costoso y del elaficionado es menos costoso que del mio.


----------



## electrocebados (Nov 9, 2009)

saiwor dijo:


> claro que funcionan solo que la diferencia es: el mio es mas costoso y del elaficionado es menos costoso que del mio.


 
Saiwor, en que sentido es mas costoso el tuyo?

solo lleva un par de transistores. resistencias y diodos...
no veo que sea costoso. 

pero bueno igualmente solo queda probar lo que yo plantie, para ver si es posible...
si pude ser posible entonces podre hacer el mini robot! 

jaja


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 9, 2009)

Hola.
La resistencia de 1K  cambiala por una de 10K (tal vez 22K, recuerda es una configuración darlington, no necesita mucha corriente y esas resistencia cargan menos el buzzer).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Saiwor para que cargar un programa, ponerse a armar el circuito, si ya está dibujado y se puede usar el paint (la ley del menor esfuerzo).


----------



## lubeck (Nov 9, 2009)

Yo cuando los vi ambos circuitos pense que era el mismo, pero invertido, y con un opto de diferencia.... y tampoco se me hace que un opto eleve mucho el costo si acaso 1usd... 
pero bueno....
yo tengo fe en que si te funcione... suerte...
Saludos...



> para tu info el piezo es de un reloj


La info:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piezoelectricidad
Saludos...


----------



## gamaliel34 (Jul 23, 2011)

esta buena la idea
je-je


----------

